# Gai vs. Itachi



## Ryuzaki (Jun 26, 2015)

Distance: 25 meters
Location: Sasuke vs. Danzo
Knowledge: Manga
Mindset: IC
Restrictions: None
Stipulations:
Itachi is not sick, fully healthy (assume stamina increases to 3.5
Gai is War Arc Version (before his fight with Madara)

Who wins?


----------



## thechickensage (Jun 26, 2015)

If what Gai said about being able to fight vs sharingan users without being caught in genjutsu, *and* if he knows about itachi's ring that also casts the genjutsu

then Gai wins.  

If no genjutsu lands, then Gai wins once he starts unlocking his gates.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2015)

in my book 7th Gate Gai = full powered Kisame. Give or take.

Itachi is stronger than Kisame as it has been made clear when they compared themselves to Jiraiya. As such,
I do think itachi will win (with Susanoo) eventually.

Of course that is unless Gai goes 8th Gate, then he wipe the floor with itachi's face.
and ends up with a tie


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 26, 2015)

You broke Komnenos.


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 26, 2015)

8 gate guy would wreck Itachi, anything other than that would probably be Itachi's win.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 26, 2015)

7th Gate Gai would essentially blitz Itachi though in all likelihood, he's likely going to open up with the 6 Gates and that moment will allow Itachi to utilize a potential bushin feint that could help him gain the upper-hand. 6th Gate Gai is also rendered useless as he has nothing that can penetrate his V4 Susano'o and a fraction of the flames can simply be burnt through with Amaterasu to minimize the damage.

 However, I see Gai pulling through esp. with the 7th Gate at his disposal.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 26, 2015)

8 Gate is overkill.
Anything below that isn't enough to take on Itachi.

Itachi wins mid dif.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 26, 2015)

itachi should win 
despite amaterasu being a fodder technique its still one that can kill off 7th gate gai 

with susanoo camping even if itachi cant deal with gai speed he will be safe till he lands amaterasu 

8th gate can kill an army of itachi however


----------



## Kai (Jun 26, 2015)

Once again, it's pointless talking about 8th Gate when Gai is fighting alone.

Gai is in character people. He will rather die than resort to the 8th Gate if he's by himself.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2015)

Well, he will die either way, so what's the different? 
except if he uses the 8th Gate, chances are his foe will die with him.


----------



## Kai (Jun 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Well, he will die either way, so what's the different?


Pays respect to in-character decisions instead of trampling over them with our own headcanons


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2015)

gai was going to use the 8th gate against the 5 bijuus.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 26, 2015)

He was trying to protect someone important.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 26, 2015)

7th Gate Gai blitzing the guy who had showed reactions on-par or better then EMS Sasuke.


----------



## Mercurial (Jun 26, 2015)

Gai rapes. Speedblitz + Hiru Tora or casually running circles around Susanoo and shooting it off from the back with Hiru Tora. 

8th Gate is not even remotely needed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice fanfiction.
Were you a member of the GB FC in your past life or something ?


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 26, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Gai rapes. Speedblitz + Hiru Tora or casually running circles around Susanoo and shooting it off from the back with Hiru Tora.
> 
> 8th Gate is not even remotely needed.



the very fact that he is using hiru tora and must use it more than once is hardly a rape though

unless u got any evidence to suggest itachi eyes cant follow gai dies to amaterasu


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2015)

you seriously think that academy student level jutsu (Amatersu) will do jack shit to Gai?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 26, 2015)

If it comes down to a match of Mangekyou Sharingan vs Gates, it becomes a battle of attrition. None of Gai's attacks are getting past Itachi's Susano'o and Yata mirror, but neither Itachi nor Gai can maintain Susano'o or Gates for long periods of time. 

But I don't think it will come to that.

I think that finger genjutsu will be Gai's downfall. He will be focusing too much on Itachi's feet movements, and not looking at what he's doing with his hands. With multiple Kage Bunshin out on the field too, Gai is even more susceptible to being genjutsu'd. Once immobilised with genjutsu, Itachi can seal Gai with the Totsuka sword, or light him ablaze with Amaterasu.

Therefore, Itachi should win with mid difficulty at best.​


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2015)

multiple Kage Bunshin? Since we can itachi do that?


----------



## RBL (Jun 26, 2015)

gai wins


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> you seriously think that academy student level jutsu (Amatersu) will do jack shit to Gai?



gai manliness is allergic to academy level jutsu so yes it will fuck him up


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 26, 2015)

Itachi is an Akatsuki, enemy of Konoha, thus, enemy of Kakashi, and Gai cannot let something happen to his pretty face, he said it. He goes Eight Gate and kills Itachi, saving his village .

Aside from that, if it becomes a battle of atrition, Gai wins. If not, Itachi wins. But he isn't winning with mid-diff if Gai knows about finger genjutsu.


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 26, 2015)

Itachi should win this, high diff 

the second guy goes the 7th gate, and attempts to land Hirudora, iitachi activates V4 armored susanoo which tanks the attack with some damage, whether guy can use another hirudora is entirely up for debate because then even if susanoo gets busted, guy would be exhausted or certainly run out of his gates making it very easy for itachi to finish him off, then theres also the notion of yata possibly repelling guys attack against him,


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> multiple Kage Bunshin? Since we can itachi do that?



We know for a fact that he can use 2 at the same time. Thats how he met Naruto & Sasuke at the same time.


----------



## Amol (Jun 26, 2015)

Didn't 7th Gated Gai intercept attack from Juubidara ?


----------



## raptor360 (Jun 26, 2015)

8 gates guy stomps.

7 gates guy wins mid diff if guy can sue hirudora more than once.

Otherwise Itachi wins.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 26, 2015)

Amol said:


> Didn't 7th Gated Gai intercept attack from Juubidara ?



I remember that Juubidara intercepted Hirudora and brough Gai down with 1 hit.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 26, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Gai rapes. Speedblitz + Hiru Tora or casually running circles around Susanoo and shooting it off from the back with Hiru Tora.
> 
> 8th Gate is not even remotely needed.



 This basically. When Itachi is proven to have reflexes even comparable to Juubidara, you guys might actually have a point.


----------



## Veracity (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't even like Itachi and it's clear he can react to 7th gated Gais Intial blitz. 7th gated Gais CQC speed is pretty crazy, but his movement speed is inferior to V2 Ay( as per canon basically). People honestly think Madara couldn't react to his dash, yet a work down version of that same Madara could react to Red Aura Gai dashes. Madara was clearly dicking around, like IC.

As for the battle, it goes down to If Itachi can outlast the 7th gate with his Sussano. I'd wager Itachi wins if healthy, and Gai wins if Itachis sick. Portrayal heavily favors Itachi as he's hyped above a Sannin, and Gais not even hyped on that level without the last gate.


----------



## RBL (Jun 26, 2015)

Likes boss said:


> I don't even like Itachi and it's clear he can react to 7th gated Gais Intial blitz. 7th gated Gais CQC speed is pretty crazy, *but his movement speed is inferior to V2 Ay( as per canon basically)*. People honestly think Madara couldn't react to his dash, yet a work down version of that same Madara could react to Red Aura Gai dashes. Madara was clearly dicking around, like IC.
> 
> As for the battle, it goes down to If Itachi can outlast the 7th gate with his Sussano. I'd wager Itachi wins if healthy, and Gai wins if Itachis sick. Portrayal heavily favors Itachi as he's hyped above a Sannin, and Gais not even hyped on that level without the last gate.



lol where do you get this from, seven gated gai is better than Ay in every sense.


----------



## Veracity (Jun 26, 2015)

Not only does he not have the movement feats of Ay, but AY( as the supreme commander during the first allied war) still claimed he was the fastest ninja alive. Tsuande( the Hokage of the leaf with extensive knowledge on Gai) and naruto both didn't even question ays statement. Tsuande was also in awe that Naruto could keep up with Ays speed, and when Naruto surpassed that speed he was compared to the yellow flash. Never was Gai been brought up as a pedestal for speed, even though Naruto, Minato and him are all Konoha Shinobi.


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jun 26, 2015)

Now we know IC Gai doesn't just go straight 7 gates on Itachi
as was shown in the manga. We know Gai outspeeds Itachi in gated form
but before he can get there he first needs to stop the initial Genjutsu Itachi will surely put him in. Yes we know Gai has a way of avoiding Sharingan Genjetsu
but in order to look at the feet you must move your eyes down the body where
the arms are, this makes Gai perfect Finger Genjutsu bait.

Now we have to think about Gai's genjutsu breaking, we really have no idea
whats the level of Genjutsu Gai can break to begin with, so the fight might
just end right there, but i'll give Gai the benefit of the doubt and assume he
can break a Finger Genjutsu. Now having broke Itachi's Genjutsu he'll know not
to take things lightly anymore, and this is where he'll go gates.

Now while powering up Gate form Itachi can just fry him here with Amaterasu and theres not much Gai can do about, Assuming Gai can get into Gated form
though , Itachi being healthy should have no qualms about putting Susan'o
up. Gai's strongest attack in 7th gate form Hirudora can't actually get through
Yata Mirror, so eventually he's gonna get Totsuka Blade rushed. Honestly the
only way Gai can win is if he Rushed with Gated Hirudora and try to kill Itachi
before he puts up Susan'o, I don't see that happening at all though.

Match Verdict: *Itachi Uchiha Low-Mid*


----------



## Six (Jun 26, 2015)

Guy is only winning if he pulls out all 8 gates, which I guess would result in his death.
So either Itachi flat wins or Guy wins and dies minutes later.

Althoughhhhhhhhh yata blocks night guy


----------



## Six (Jun 26, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Itachi should win this, high diff
> 
> the second guy goes the 7th gate, and attempts to land Hirudora, iitachi activates V4 armored susanoo which tanks the attack with some damage, whether guy can use another hirudora is entirely up for debate because then even if susanoo gets busted, guy would be exhausted or certainly run out of his gates making it very easy for itachi to finish him off, then theres also the notion of yata possibly repelling guys attack against him,



So how exactly is that scenario you played out high diff then?


----------



## Empathy (Jun 26, 2015)

Amol said:


> Didn't 7th Gated Gai intercept attack from Juubidara ?



Lee did it too, and neither were in even sixth gate.


----------



## RBL (Jun 26, 2015)

people underrate gai a lot 

itachi winning low-diff?

toplol


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> We know for a fact that he can use 2 at the same time. Thats how he met Naruto & Sasuke at the same time.



weren't those crows clone tho? 
I doubt that they take as much chakra as the other clone.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> weren't those crows clone tho?
> I doubt that they take as much chakra as the other clone.



 Link removed

 Well, they're referred to as Kage Bushin and split the user's chakra, so ....


----------



## Bonly (Jun 27, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Link removed
> 
> Well, they're referred to as Kage Bushin and split the user's chakra, so ....



Come on cuz, how many times have you seen a dispelled Shadow clone turn into a flock of crows? Though Based Hussain is right as the DB for Karasu Bunshin mentions that instance. 

DB "


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Jun 27, 2015)

Sasuke called the crow clone as Kage Bunshin as well after that Shuriken clash, so perhaps Itachi has invented an advanced version of Kage Bunshin that other Bunshin folks can't dream of.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 27, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Come on cuz, how many times have you seen a dispelled Shadow clone turn into a flock of crows? Though Based Hussain is right as the DB for Karasu Bunshin mentions that instance.
> 
> DB "



 Itachi simply expanded on the Kage Bushin, allowing him to create an effective diversion.

 After Naruto's Wind Arc training, I'd honestly be surprised if Naruto would make such a bold claim like that unless it were true.

 Though really, not that it matters. All it means is that Itachi can utilize more Bushin Feints.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 27, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Itachi simply expanded on the Kage Bushin, allowing him to create an effective diversion.



Yeah he did about as much as Zabuza,Kisame,Onoki,Gaara, ect. did as well



> After Naruto's Wind Arc training, I'd honestly be surprised if Naruto would make such a bold claim like that unless it were true.



And yet Kishi said it was a crow clone in the DB 



> Though really, not that it matters. All it means is that Itachi can utilize more Bushin Feints.



It does matter as that means Based Hussain was right and by backing him, hopefully Senpai will notice me now


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 27, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Yeah he did about as much as Zabuza,Kisame,Onoki,Gaara, ect. did as well



 Except he doesn't need as many clones to effectively disarm his opponent. 




> And yet Kishi said it was a crow clone in the DB



 I don't care what Kishitmoto has to say on the matter. 




> It does matter as that means Based Hussain was right and by backing him, hopefully Senpai will notice me now


 
 Your Senpai will never notice you.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> weren't those crows clone tho?
> I doubt that they take as much chakra as the other clone.



Yeah but they essentially are the same thing with KB, aside from their side benefits.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 27, 2015)

Crow clones take less chakra than normal clones by utilizing a physical medium.  This, along with their benefits when hosting social functions, are noted in the databook.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 27, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Except he doesn't need as many clones to effectively disarm his opponent.



I can agree to that 




> I don't care what Kishitmoto has to say on the matter.



Oh yes you do, when it comes to Itachi you better 




> Your Senpai will never notice you.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jun 27, 2015)

With the 8th gate, itachi is pulverized.

Without the 8th gate, this happens to itachi:
got rid


essentially he'd only win if gai doesn't resort to the upper gates quickly enough.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm shocked you guys think so and have completely ignored this

[YOUTUBE]TlJ-hZOJ3Tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 27, 2015)

Someone explain to me Gai's superior chakra-control and intelligence feats that have him escape finger genjutsu before Itachi throws two kunai through his eyes.​


----------



## Deer Lord (Jun 27, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> Someone explain to me Gai's superior chakra-control and intelligence feats that have him escape finger genjutsu before Itachi throws two kunai through his eyes.​


Looking at his feet.

Unless Itachi now has Toe genjutsu


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 27, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Looking at his feet.
> 
> Unless Itachi now has Toe genjutsu



And how will that work out against someone that can bend kunai through much smaller blindspots to blind shared vision users? Or even Amaterasu? Gai's no sensor.​


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2015)

If Gai looks @ Itachi's feet, he gets hit by Amaterasu(assuming he has a shot @ dodging it by watching the cues) and misses all jutsu execution.
If he looks @ Itachi's hands, he gets caught by finger genjutsu.
If he looks @ his eyes, Tsukiyomi ends him.


----------



## Six (Jun 27, 2015)

Itachi uses foot genjutsu.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 27, 2015)

You guys forget that the first thing Itachi will do is try to run away, as per usual, and then:

[SP][/SP]


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 27, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Looking at his feet.
> 
> Unless Itachi now has Toe genjutsu



 And during that time, Itachi strikes his blindspot with a clone.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2015)

Either Gai opens the 8th Gate, one-shots Itachi, and dies after--making it a tie--or Gai uselessly pounds Susano'o with the 7th Gate until he runs out of steam and Itachi finishes him off.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 27, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Gai uselessly pounds Susano'o with the 7th Gate until he runs out of steam and Itachi finishes him off.



..or Itachi runs out of steam and drops Susano'o. Itachi's not even close to Gai's stamina tier, and even though the 7th Gate hurts to maintain, Susano'o isn't exactly a painless, stamina-friendly technique either.

If Itachi's going to win, it isn't going to be via attrition. That's silly.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2015)

Susano'o is nowhere near as taxing for Itachi as the 7th Gate is for Gai; he will absolutely win by attrition, and pretty comfortably. He held Susano'o for several minutes after he had already used three MS Jutsu.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 27, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Susano'o is nowhere near as taxing for Itachi as the 7th Gate is for Gai; he will absolutely win by attrition, and pretty comfortably. He held Susano'o for several minutes after he had already used three MS Jutsu.


Gai held the 8th-Gate against Juubimads for about just as long, if not longer, and the 8th-Gate would be exponentially more taxing then the 7th-Gate.

For that reason at the worst Gai outlasts Itachi, assuming Itachi can't kill him before he enters it.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 27, 2015)

Despite my overwhelming hatred for Itachi, I still have to say objectively that he wins this. He can't escape Amaterasu or crow genjutsu trickery.


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 28, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> So how exactly is that scenario you played out high diff then?


its  a high diff because itachi requires his highest level of susanoo, and its required to be casted at the instant hirudora is used,


----------



## Six (Jun 28, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> its  a high diff because itachi requires his highest level of susanoo, and its required to be casted at the instant hirudora is used,



A high difficulty match results in extreme damage and fatigue for an opponent. Not how powerful the just they use. If madara fought ce naruto and squashed him with perfect susanoo is that considered high diff?


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 28, 2015)

If Itachi is forced to use susanoo then it's hard dif. It's Itachi's last resort move. Every character has one, Kisame has Daikodan, Sasori has 100 puppets, Kakashi kamui, etc. They don't just use it for no reason. Madara's meteor is one of the strongest things we've seen, yet he just did it for fun. He wasn't forced to. If Itachi just uses it to use it then whatever, being forced to use it means high dif.


----------



## Six (Jun 28, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> If Itachi is forced to use susanoo then it's hard dif. It's Itachi's last resort move. Every character has one, Kisame has Daikodan, Sasori has 100 puppets, Kakashi kamui, etc. They don't just use it for no reason. Madara's meteor is one of the strongest things we've seen, yet he just did it for fun. He wasn't forced to. If Itachi just uses it to use it then whatever, being forced to use it means high dif.



I see, a person can come out completely unscathed in battle, but if they decide to end things fast with their best jutsu, its high diff. Gotcha. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 28, 2015)

7th-Gated Gai gets underrated because Kisame kept up with him for a bit. However not only was Kisame hopped up on mass Bijuu chakra, but most of the time Gai was reacting in response to Kisame's attacks, while also keeping tabs on the shark scroll. In reality even 7G Gai is already ridiculously powerful. The fact is the guy's speed was more effective against Juubidara than SM-Minato, compare and contrast:





With that level of speed, if Itachi isn't already using Susano'o he will be be blitz before he can defend himself. If he does already have Susano'o Gai will still be fast enough to get easily get behind it and unleash AT like he did against Madara:



And if it blew away Madara's S3 EMS Susano'o, I really have no doubt that Gai can blow away Itachi's S4 Susano'o so long as he circumvents the shield. From there Itachi will probably still be alive like Madara, but a successive blitz before he can reform Susano'o ends him.

So I really doubt he needs anything more than 7th-Gate. In-fact the 6th-Gate could be enough if Gai attacks Itachi before Susano'o is pulled out. Kishi just made Gai very overpowered.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 29, 2015)

^ 7th Gate is basically going to do what it did to Madara, 8th Gate isn't necessary and 6th Gate would out speed Itachi by an incredible margin.


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 29, 2015)

Watch out, Turrin. The deep and intense philosophies and mathematical calculations of high levels of why Juudara was dicking around and that face expression says nothing, and how Gai outspeeding Edo Madara with Hirudora doesn't hold any value because Kisame kept up with are coming aided by art-errors, plot no jutsu and Tsunade not interrupting Ei when he said he was the fastest man alive. Brace yourself . 

Not saying he wins, though. But brace yourself.

P.D: i don't think 6th Gate would be enough to beat Itachi, though.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 29, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> Watch out, Turrin. The deep and intense philosophies and mathematical calculations of high levels of why Juudara was dicking around and that face expression says nothing, and how Gai outspeeding Edo Madara with Hirudora doesn't hold any value because Kisame kept up with are coming aided by art-errors, plot no jutsu and Tsunade not interrupting Ei when he said he was the fastest man alive. Brace yourself .
> 
> Not saying he wins, though. But brace yourself.


In fairness Juubidara kept up, but only keeping up is still ridiculous, considering how he handled SM-Minato.



> P.D: i don't think 6th Gate would be enough to beat Itachi, though.


I said if he didn't have Susano'o up, because in reality Gai punched 1,000 times in a split instance with Asa Kujako, so Itachi isn't reacting to that speed. However I do think Susano'o will be in place before than.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 29, 2015)

Despite my overwhelming hatred for Itachi, I must mention Susanoo forms faster then KCM Minato can move. Which is a shit tonne faster then 6th Gate Gai. Even a hater like me can see that. This is why I despise the Uchiha.


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 29, 2015)

Turrin said:


> In fairness Juubidara kept up, but only keeping up is still ridiculous, considering how he handled SM-Minato.



I agree with Juudara keeping up. I was talking about how Gai's achievement is underrated and the most common counter arguments against him surprising Juudara (because that expression says nothing but surprise) are Juudara toying around, sustained by how he reacted to Ei as a weaker form, who's faster than Gai by Ei's admission.

However, Madara wasn't toying with anybody since he revived.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 30, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> I agree with Juudara keeping up. I was talking about how Gai's achievement is underrated and the most common counter arguments against him surprising Juudara (because that expression says nothing but surprise) are Juudara toying around, sustained by how he reacted to Ei as a weaker form, who's faster than Gai by Ei's admission.
> 
> However, Madara wasn't toying with anybody since he revived.


I think Gai is underrate because people obsessively feel like he should be equal to Kakashi, but I just don't think that's what the manga is showing us. I think the point is Gai was always a pretty big step ahead.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jun 30, 2015)

I think Itachi can handle this. Itachi's top tier speed, amplified perception via sharingan, and his tactical prediction ability _should_ be more than enough to react to Gai in his Gates, especially considering that If Sasuke's Sharingan could allow him to react to the Raikage's speed, I absolutely believe Itachi's could react to Gates. Alternatively Susano should allow him to Tank Gai for a while.

But what I think is important is, Itachi's Genjutsus are some of the most powerful in the series. Gai limiting himself to solely Tai means he wouldn't be able to break out of a gen with gen release seal , giving himself a vulnerability to it. He would have to injure himself to escape it, and how quickly he does that is based off how Perceptive Gai is, and honestly Gai is extremely dull - . -. 

 If Gai uses the 8th gate then Itachi would most defiantly lose, but so would Gai so that's not really an option. Aside from that I think the fight would just consist of Gai being tricked and outwitted by Itachi the entire fight, by illusions and clones and such until he is caught in a trap and defeated.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 30, 2015)

StarlightAshley said:


> I think Itachi can handle this. Itachi's top tier speed, amplified perception via sharingan, and his tactical prediction ability _should_ be more than enough to react to Gai in his Gates, especially considering that If Sasuke's Sharingan could allow him to react to the Raikage's speed, I absolutely believe Itachi's could react to Gates. Alternatively Susano should allow him to Tank Gai for a while.


No offense, but when Gai hit the Seventh-Gate against Juudara not only was he unable to retaliate in response to Gai's speed, but was even forced to create space in response to it:
Here
And here.

And it goes without saying that Juudara is tiers and tiers above individuals in Itachi's speed and perceptive categories. So yeah, Itachi ain't reacting to or perceiving shit here outside of camping in Susano'O which gets rocked by Hirudora.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 30, 2015)

The weakest would logically be War Arc Obito/ Rikudou Obito and that's assuming Obito is compelled to activate Kamui the moment Gai's Blue/ Red Steam is unleashed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 30, 2015)

Turrin said:


> 7th-Gated Gai gets underrated because Kisame kept up with him for a bit. However not only was Kisame hopped up on mass Bijuu chakra, but most of the time Gai was reacting in response to Kisame's attacks, while also keeping tabs on the shark scroll. In reality even 7G Gai is already ridiculously powerful. The fact is the guy's speed was more effective against Juubidara than SM-Minato, compare and contrast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gai isn't blitzing Itachi with anything short of 8th gate, what have been you smoking pass that shit to me.


----------

